# Escaped Racing Pigeon Returns!



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, I got a very good scare this past Tuesday. I was out taking care of the birds and had just opened the door to one of the avairies when my hubby called me on my cell phone. I pushed the door shut (I thought), turned around and walked towards the house to talk to him. I caught something out of the corner of my eye .. yep .. I had seriously messed up and had not closed the door all the way. Two white pigeons and a racing pigeon were circling the yard. In just a couple of minutes one of the whites came back down and was easily caught and placed back in the aviary. Sadly, the racer and the other white pigeon were long gone by then .. not even specks in the sky.

The second white bird has not returned, and I suspect that it won't. I'm hoping it is smart enough and a good enough flyer to make it back to West L.A. where it came from. The racer, however, was in the yard on Friday morning and anxiously pacing in front of the aviary to get in. Naturally, when I went out to let him in, he again flew away but only to the fence. I tried numerous times on Friday to "herd" him into the aviary, but he was having none of it even though he definitely wanted in. Finally, he went over to another of the aviaries and started harrassing one of the cocks birds there through the wire. He was so intent on being a bully that I was able to walk right over and pick him up. He didn't even realize I was right behind him.

I am very thankful to have gotten back two of the three escapees and actually was quite surprised that the racer came back. He is the racer from Massachusetts that xxmoxiexx shipped to me last April. I had visions of him trying to make it all the way back home and was seriously doubting that he could make it, but I guess he is a very smart pigeon and decided that life in sunny, Southern California trumps a long and cold trip back to the East Coast. Given the heartbreak of that shipment of birds from xxmoxiexx, I would never have forgiven myself for the loss of this racer.

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

He knows a good thing when he has it. Too bad that the other white one didn't return, but he probably headed for what he remembers as home. The good thing is that he is rested and well fed now, as well as the weather is going to be nice for the coming week. So he has a good chance of getting to his destination.

I'm glad that you were able to get both the others back into the aviary.

Margaret


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

So glad the racer made it back! Those cocks can be so territorial!!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I want some of that story here at my place. I am still missing two pigeons which I got from George Simon. Home-made sputniks trap is not guaranteed to work! (Hint: I already fix it after an unfortunate event.)

Did you resettle them at your place? How did you do it?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

RodSD said:


> I want some of that story here at my place. I am still missing two pigeons which I got from George Simon. Home-made sputniks trap is not guaranteed to work! (Hint: I already fix it after an unfortunate event.)
> 
> Did you resettle them at your place? How did you do it?


Well, I do so hope your birds show up, Rod .. doesn't matter if it's back at your place or back at George's. We just want them safe!

I do not ever willingly or on purpose let my birds free fly. I have a hawk problem here that makes it too dangerous for them. I don't race and don't show, so my birds are really my pets, and I won't put them at risk. They have big aviaries to fly in, and that's where I want them to be.

Thus, that homer was not really resettled in terms of settling racing pigeons. He was here and in an individual quarantine cage for about six weeks and then joined one of my little "family" groups in the aviary. He's been in that aviary since and was never out until he escaped on me on Tuesday. I'm very thankful that he came back safe and sound.

I wish I had good advice for you, but I don't .. I don't have any real experience with settling racing homers so don't know anything other than what I've read and learned from here on Pigeon-Talk.

Terry


----------



## batman23 (Dec 24, 2008)

RodSD said:


> I want some of that story here at my place. I am still missing two pigeons which I got from George Simon. Home-made sputniks trap is not guaranteed to work! (Hint: I already fix it after an unfortunate event.)
> 
> Did you resettle them at your place? How did you do it?


i got racing and homing pigeons that i resetle at my place. i think the best way to resetle them is to tape their wings about three times a week and put them on your roof or the roof of the loft so they can see the surroundings, and then if you had them use to that for like a month or two let them go without the tape.and when you let them go without the tape, dont scare them or anything just let them be and if ever they do fly just put another bird that cant fly on your roof and they will come back. i think that would be the best way to resetle them. and just make sure that they feel home too.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

RodSD said:


> I want some of that story here at my place. I am still missing two pigeons which I got from George Simon. Home-made sputniks trap is not guaranteed to work! (Hint: I already fix it after an unfortunate event.)
> 
> Did you resettle them at your place? How did you do it?


 HI ROD,No birds here. Remember I told you that I never flew those birds so it would be very very hard for them to return here,but I will still keep looking.I fear that with all the hawks around the two will be very lucky if they don't get pick off by a hawk. .......GEORGE


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

I am glad to hear that two of the three little wanderers have returned home, and am hopeful that the third will also arrive safely back.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey George and Terry,

The 2 have been missing since Friday. It is now Tuesday. The whole weekend I was outside waiting for them to come home. I still look for them every late afternoon. There is no sign. I've been releasing my birds as well to "find" or "lure" them. Nothing. At my place, I have neighbors that let their birds out the whole day. I just hope that those 2 at least went to someone else's loft. I rather have that than them getting get killed by hawks. The hawk I have here roost around 5 pm. Today is even worse. I lost my breeder hen that is the mother of my best birds. I posted it in the sick sections. 

Thank you George for looking for them. I am truly sorry that I lost your 2 birds! I feel guilty that I was not able to give them an equal or better life.

rod


----------

